# Uber MasterCard has benefits for Drivers but we will be subjects of new study....



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

When you use the new Uber Rewards MasterCard - to prepay for your gas and have it deducted from your check, Uber collects the following data - your driver I.D. (your password) and your mileage.

Watch for a study that links driver income to miles/per gallon coming out in the future. I speculate that Uber is collecting this data to study income per mile. If they are not, they should be.

I personally love this card, I don't have to pay for gas out of pocket, and Uber deducts the expense, right from my income - and then they provide me with a record of my gas purchases. A win win, if you ask me.

Mrs. Uber Jax

P.S The discount for gas is $.05 cents, if you combine that with the Fuel Rewards card from Shell, that's $.08 (or more) per gallon.

https://www.fuelrewards.com/fuelrewards/welcome.html?RefId=60fc6660a67c4e3b91f43608a6c951ce


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

I didn't understand the breakdown on it, I'm not getting the discount on gas that was promised. But there have been many days I could not work due to not enough gas, so I am thankful for the option to have it advanced and get me over the difficult days.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

MrsUberJax said:


> When you use the new Uber Rewards MasterCard - to prepay for your gas and have it deducted from your check, Uber collects the following data - your driver I.D. (your password) and your mileage.
> 
> Watch for a study that links driver income to miles/per gallon coming out in the future. I speculate that Uber is collecting this data to study income per mile. If they are not, they should be.
> 
> ...


How much extra does the gas station charge you for using a credit card instead of cash? In NJ, it's about 12 cents. Kinda wipes out most of the benefit.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

I never use cash. Never, don't carry it, haven't carried it for years. It's either a debit card or this card. So, I can not relate.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

I use two cars with different odometer readings, they'll have fun making sense of mine.


----------

